# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Barsaleta                                              te reja/ te vjetra

## glaukus 001

Dy shoqe po bisedonin dhe njera ishte merakosur se nuk i kish ardhur akoma burri ne shtepi dhe thote: Ndoshta i ka dale ndonje mbledhje urgjente nga puna !
Shoqja e vet per ta "ngushelluar" ia kthen: Mos u merzit kot edhe ti se ndoshta e ke shtypur ndonje makine !

#

Nje veture e tipit Fiat po parakalonte  autobuzin e linjes dhe nje pasagjer thote:
 - Kaq e vogel ajo makine dhe na kaloi, pale kur te rritet !!!


##


Kur dolen radiot e para, nje grua degjon nje kenge te preferuar te burrit te saj. E emocionuar ajo fik radion dhe ia "ruan" kengen burrit kur vjen ne shtepi. 
Kjo ishte historia e shkurter e lindjes se magnetofonit.


###


Nje polic ndalon nje djale te ri dhe i ve gjobe per ecje me shpejtesi.
Djali - Pse vertet shpejt po ecja ?!?
Polici - Jo po fluturoje ngadale

( edhe ju thonit se nuk ka polic te zgjuar   :ngerdheshje:  )


####


Nje femije kam me grep nje peshk te vogel dhe e leshon perseri ne uje duke i thene: Here tjeter eja me gjithe prinderit !



#####


Ne sallen e gjyqit po zhvillohej seanca e nje burri qe kish shtypur me makine nje plake.
Gjykatesi - I pandehur, deshmitaret thone se ti nuk i re burise fare kur e more perpara plaken !
I akuzuari - Nuk doja qe ta trembja zoti gjykates.

----------


## glaukus 001

burre e grua....  nga kaktus

duke u shlodhur ne krevat , ne nje moment dobesie gruaja i thote burrit:
- te te pyes per dicka , por mu beto qe do te me thuash te verteten?
- patjeter qe do te them te verteten - i pergjigjet burri aty per aty.
- a me do ndonje cike?
- mos u bej budallaqe - i pergjigjet burri - une po dua grate e botes e jo me ty.........

pijetari  - nga kaktus

nje djale i ri hyn ne nje lokal dhe duke buzeqeshur i thote kamarierit:
nje dopio usta!
kur kamarieri i con porosine ai i drejtohet gjithe krenari:
mbushju te gjitheve nga nje dopio , merr edhe per vete nje dopio dhe mos e vrit mendjen fare!
kamarieri ferkoi duart dhe nxitoi te zbatonte porosine e klientit para se atij ti prishej mendja. mirepo klienti as qe donte tia dinte , ai vazhdonte te porosiste dopiot per vete dhe per te gjithe ata qe ishin ne lokal perfshi edhe kamarierin. 
si u dend mire e mire , aty pas dopios se peste klienti cohet duke u uruar te gjitheve naten e mire ,dhe niset per nga dera duke ja bere me sy kamarierit. ky i fundit qe e kishte bere gati llogarine dhe qe mprehur per ndonje bakshish te majme , pasi dukej sheshit qe tjetri ishte pareli , i drejtohet buzagaz dhe i thote se sa kushtonte llogaria.
klienti e shikon si i habitur dhe i thote:
- ku kam leke une mor jahu.
kamarierit ,qe nuk e priste kete ,i kercejne nervat dhe i hyn klientit ku i dhemb e ku i djeg derisa shfryn gjithe dufin e vet duke e nxjerre nga lokali me shkelma.
te nesermen klienti shfaqet prape te dera e lokalit , sigurisht qe ne fytyre kishte disa manikota,dhe duke pare si i trembur nga kamarieri ulet ne tavolin e tij. ai i drejtohet kamarietit ashtu si nje dite me pare:
usta me mbush nje dopio , mushju edhe te tjereve nga nje dopio .... Per vete mos merr gje se e kishe pijen e keqe !!!

=========


pak humor anglezzzz..... - nga keenattention

Nje shqiptar ne Londer ndalon nje taksi dhe shoferi e pyet :  Ku do shkoni?
Personi qe u fut ne makine i thote : << Ne rrugen Bardhyl ! >>, 
(tani duhet ta kuptoni qe eshte humor anglez ...   :buzeqeshje: )


===========


para dyerve te parajses   - nga eriola 

Na ishte nje here nje plak qe pasi jetoi nje jete te stervuajtur vdes me ne fund.Kur arrin ne dyert e parajses aty shikon Jezusin qe po i merrte ne pyetje te gjithe me rradhe. Kushdo qe kishte bere dicka te mire ne jete lejohej te kalonte porten e bekuar. 
Plaku afrohet dhe Jezui e pyet: 
-Po ti plak cke bere ne jete? 
-Une kam bere nje djale.'- i pergjigjet plaku. 
-Po femije bejne te gjithe po gje tjeter cke bere? 
-Por djali im ishte ishte shume i famshem...te gjitha gazetat shkruanin per te... 
-Po ckishte te vecante yt bir?- e pyet Jezusi. 
-Ne gjymtyret e tij kishte gozhde te ngulura fort dhe ... 
Per nje moment Jezusi permallohet dhe therret: 
-BABA!!! 
Plaku i mallengjyer pergjigjet: 
- Oh Pinok !!!... 

=============


Edhe nje me ushtarin  - nga shaqo veterani

Para shume kohesh kur ushtria kryhej nga 2 vjet, ishte nje ushtar qe kishte kohe pa u kthyer ne shtepi. E fejuara e tij vazhdimisht e theriste qe te kthehet te pakten sa ta shohi njehere. Mirpo ishte edhe kohe lufte dhe nuk kishte se si e merte lejen ushtari pa ndonje shkak te madh, dhe nderkohe i kujtohet se ka vetem nje menyre. Mer nje kuti dhe e fut nje bombe dore dhe nje cope leter ku i shkruan te fejuares:
-Nese do qe te kthehem terhiqe ate unazen tek bomba!! 

----

Dy ushtaret amerikane po flisnin me njeri tjetrin ne nje armpushim:
- Pse u fute ne ushtri mer yahoo?
- Une jam i pamartuar dhe vdes per lufte.
- Po ti pse u fute?
- Une jam i martuar dhe me pelqen paqia, prandaj u futa ne ushtri!

----------

